# ماهو علاج خلع الكتف المتكرر؟



## وادي الذهب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ماهو علاج خلع الكتف المتكرر وهل هناك علاج مئة بالمئة؟ ومن هو افضل دكتور في العراق بهذا الاختصاص ......
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يعينك


----------

